# Parkinsons Disease



## jim beam (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, my wife has advanced Parkinsons Disease, she is on a ****tail of drungs, a few years ago, she had Deep Brain Stimulation, where 2 probes were screwed in place in her head, wires from each were threaded along the inside and down the inside of her neck to a battery box, ''chiselled out'' for it to fit just above her breasts. All worked well, until they could not turn up the electrics any more, because of side effects.
This led to a rapid decline. 
Long story short, she has 5/6 mood swings each day, i cannot do anything right, i am always in the dog box. I really have done my best, married 40+ years. We are a normal couple, saved some money, bought a few small properties to support us in our retirement, now all the rentals go to pay the Home fees of $4,600 per month. I am tired, beat, do not know what to do next.
Any suggestions welcome


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Laugh at her and hug her when she gets *****y. My mother in law has it, and the number one thing that triggers it and makes things worse is her feeling anxious, which, go figure happens a lot when she triggers. Her bad reactions and behaviors make her feel guilty and the Parkinson makes it so frustrating for her that she often lashes out. It's a vicious cycle. So, laugh, hug her, and tell her that she is a pain in the ass, but you love her anyway. And do it with a smile on your face. 

Just find a way to kill that anxiety. She is going to be frustrated a lot. It's life. Let her know that it's ok that she has difficulties.

Just remember that you have done nothing wrong. And that's what's so funny (and sad) about it... she is making things harder on herself and she doesn't know how to stop it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedandlonely (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Jim I was in rehab a few years back and one of the patients had MS and he told me that he found marijuana a great help with mood and the shakes but ask your doctor before going there my Dad had it also but would not take his medication 
I take it you are an older couple as 40 yrs marriage was mentioned so you may not even consider this
There has been a lot about using the oil to treat childhood afflictions here in OZ and some of the states are working towards making it legal
Anyhow hope some of the advice offered helps a bit and sometimes its good to know that someone takes the time to read your post and at least offer some possibilities,JIM YOU ARE A GOOD MAN ALL THE BEST IN YOUR TRIALS AND GIVE YOUR WIFE A KISS AND A HUG FOR ME


----------

